# # days residing in Holland to get permanent residency?



## gretah (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi, All

How many days each year must I stay in Holland to apply for and keep permanent residency status? 

I would like to retire and buy a house in Amsterdam but I would also like to visit other European cities as well and see museums, etc.

I appreciate your time and expertise. Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you get a long-stay visa to live in the Netherlands, that visa/resident permit will allow you to spend up to 90 days in any 180 period in other Schengen countries (as long as you maintain your Dutch residence). Check the website of your local Dutch Consulate for visa requirements.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

